# Incra IBox



## ScottM (Jul 10, 2012)

I have an IBox. I've used it a few times when I feel the project "deserves" it and it seems to work well. I recently started a new project and pulled it out to get it set up on my saw. Went through all the steps in the manual since I don't use it very often and forget things.

Once I got it set up I realized that I needed my table saw for something else. So I took it all back off, swapped out the dado for the combo blade, etc. Did my thing and then had to start all over with the IBox. Then it occurred to me, why don't I use this thing on the router table?

I was out of time over the weekend and never got to trying it out. So to get to the main question, has anyone had an success or failure using an IBox on their router table? If so, is there anything specific I need to keep in mind? I have a couple of new Whiteside bits on the way so sharp bits shouldn't be a problem. The manual makes note of centering the collet in the large opening or adjusting to 9/16" from the edge, etc. Is that something I need to pay attention too?

Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## DrTebi (Jun 16, 2009)

As far as I know, the IBox can be used on both table saw and router table, so why not just try it out with some cut-offs?


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

The set up directions include setting it up for a router table. It will work on both, but I prefer to use mine on the table saw. I have used it on the router table and it works fine, I just have to take the cuts slower. But…I also have an Incra router table/fence setup that I cut all of my box joints on until I got the Ibox; so I am more used to that than using the Ibox on the router table. IMHO, the Ibox is a great tool for standard accurate box joints. If I want to cut more complicated box joint patterns, I still use my Incra router table fence and the various joint templates. Just my personal preference. Good luck, Work Safely and Have Fun!


----------



## ArtMann (Mar 1, 2016)

I haven't tried using one on a router table but I have seen posts from several people who did. As best I can recall, the biggest complaint was a difficulty in keeping the work piece stable while cutting. You might need to enhance your clamping strategy.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

The router table has the advantage of cutting perfectly squared slots, instead of the ones with "devil's ears" my dado set cuts. But I still prefer the table saw….the router table cuts slower, and gets more so with the larger bits.


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

I just got the ibox and Freud box joint blades, Works great. Made the joints a little too tight. Have to get a feel for that. so far so good.


----------



## CharleyL (Mar 10, 2009)

So long as you will be using the I-Box with the same saw and dado blade, you can remove it, store it away if you want, and then put the same dado blade back on the saw at a later time, set up the same way and then put the I-Box jig back on the saw and use it again without the need to calibrate it again. Most of my boxes are cut with the Freud SBOX8 blade set up for 3/8". If the I-box knobs are not turned and the top lock knob is not loosened, all I need to do is place it back on my Uniisaw, install the SBOX8 blade pair again, and then set the height of the blade for the wood thickness. I always use a new position of the sacrificial backer, but then I begin cutting 3/8" box joints again without re-calibrating the blade, including the shims, but It should work the same way. I've never had a problem doing this. If you change any I-box settings or leave a shim out of the dado stack between uses, then a new calibration will be required.

Charley


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

I have used mine on the router table only. I have a set of 4 bits that I use only with the IBox.


----------



## Hdoilcan (Apr 22, 2017)

> The set up directions include setting it up for a router table. It will work on both, but I prefer to use mine on the table saw. I have used it on the router table and it works fine, I just have to take the cuts slower. But…I also have an Incra router table/fence setup that I cut all of my box joints on until I got the Ibox; so I am more used to that than using the Ibox on the router table. IMHO, the Ibox is a great tool for standard accurate box joints. If I want to cut more complicated box joint patterns, I still use my Incra router table fence and the various joint templates. Just my personal preference. Good luck, Work Safely and Have Fun!
> 
> - Woodbum


Is it worth owning both the Incra joinery fence system and the ibox or could you get by with owning just the joinery fence system?


----------



## newwoodbutcher (Aug 6, 2010)

I have the IBox and use it on my table saw with the Forrest 2-blade Finger Joint Set. I've used it a dozen or some times over the last year and have never had to reset it from the initial set up with these blades. The joints are tight, easy and look good.


----------

